# need help with c++ program



## ultimatex30 (Sep 29, 2005)

#include <iostream>
#include <iomanip>
#include <string>
using namespace std;


int main ()

{

string states;	
cout <<"------------------------------------------\n";
cout <<" Monoartistic University\n";
cout <<"------------------------------------------\n\n\n";
cout <<"What is the student's state of residency?";
cin >>states;


//hurricane victim
string victim;
if ((states == "la" ) || (states == "ms") || (states == "al"))
{
cout <<"------------------->>> Look in the folder\n";
}
cout <<"Is this student a Katrina victim?";
cin >> victim;
//what is there major
char major;
cout<< "What is the student's program of study?";
cin >> major;
while (((major != 'u')|| (major != 'U')) && ((major !='g') || (major !='G')) && ((major !='c')||(major != 'C')) && ((major !='e') || (major != 'E')))
{
cout<< "Invalid program code.\n";
cout<< "Choose one of U G C or E:";
}

//how many credits taken
unsigned credits;
cout << "How many credits is this student taking?";
cin >> credits;


//how many money they owe
double moneyowe;
double long const MONEY_OWED (13000);
const MAXIMUM (21);
const EXTRACREDITCOST (900);
string permission;

if ((((major = 'u') || (major = 'U'))|| ((major = 'g') || (major = 'G')) || ((major = 'c') || (major = 'C')) || ((major = 'e') || (major = 'E'))) && (victim = 'n'))
{
cout<< "Tell this student they owe $0\n";
}
else ((major = 'u') || (major = 'U')) && (credits < 12) 
{
(moneyowe = credits * 1,000);
cout<< "Tell this student they owe"<<"moneyowe\n";
}
else ((major = 'u') || (major= 'U')) && (credits > 12)
{
cout<< "Tell this student they owe $"MONEY_OWED\N";
}
else ((major = 'u') || (major= 'U')) && (credits > 21)
{
cout<< "Does this student have permission?";
cin>> permission;
}
{
if (permission = 'n') || (permission = 'N')
cout<< "Tell this student they cannot register"<<endl;
else (permission = 'y') || (permission = 'Y')

moneyowe = MONEY_OWED + ( (credits - MAXIMUM)* (EXTRACREDITCOST));
cout<< "Tell this student they owe$"moneyowe"<<endl;
}



keep getting error messages such as

error C2677: binary '&&' : no global operator found which takes type 'std::basic_string<_Elem,_Traits,_Ax>::_Myt' (or there is no acceptable conversion)
with
[
_Elem=char,
_Traits=std::char_traits<char>,
_Ax=std::allocator<char>
]

how can i fix this i been at for the last 2 days and stil cant get it.......


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

K, I Moved it cause you put it in the programming websites thread, not the programming ...


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

And w0w, there are a LOT of errors And I muct scold you for them, namely in the syntex, like = and == or the else if, not else statements, here's you code, all revised...


```
#include <iostream>
#include <iomanip>
#include <string>
using namespace std;


int main ()
{
string states;
cout <<"------------------------------------------\n";
cout <<" Monoartistic University\n";
cout <<"------------------------------------------\n\n\n";
cout <<"What is the student's state of residency?";
cin >>states;

//hurricane victim
string victim = "n";
if ((states == "la" ) || (states == "ms") || (states == "al"))
{
cout <<"------------------->>> Look in the folder\n";

cout <<"Is this student a Katrina victim?";
cin >> victim;
}
//what is there major
char major;
cout<< "What is the student's program of study?";
cin >> major;
while (((major != 'u') && (major != 'U')) && ((major !='g') && (major !='G')) && ((major !='c')&&(major != 'C')) && ((major !='e') &&	 (major != 'E')))
{
cout<< "Invalid program code.\n";
cout<< "Choose one of U G C or E:";
cin >> major;
}

//how many credits taken
unsigned credits;
cout << "How many credits is this student taking?";
cin >> credits;


//how many money they owe
double moneyowe;
double long const MONEY_OWED (13000);
const MAXIMUM (21);
const EXTRACREDITCOST (900);
char permission;

if ((((major == 'u') || (major == 'U'))|| ((major == 'g') || (major == 'G')) || ((major == 'c') || (major == 'C')) || ((major == 'e') || (major == 'E'))) && !(victim.compare("n")))
{
cout<< "Tell this student they owe " << MONEY_OWED << ".\n";
}
else 
if(((major == 'u') || (major == 'U')) && (credits < 12))
{
moneyowe = credits * 1,000;
cout<< "Tell this student they owe "<<MONEY_OWED << ".\n";
}
else 
if (((major == 'u') || (major == 'U')) && (credits > 12))
{
cout<< "Tell this student they owe " << MONEY_OWED << ".\n";
}
else
if (((major == 'u') || (major == 'U')) && (credits > 21))
{
cout<< "Does this student have permission?";
cin>> permission;
}

if ((permission == 'n') || (permission == 'N'))
cout<< "Tell this student they cannot register"<<endl;

else 
if((permission == 'y') || (permission == 'Y'))
{
moneyowe = MONEY_OWED + ( (credits - MAXIMUM)* (EXTRACREDITCOST));
cout<< "Tell this student they owe " << MONEY_OWED << ".\n";		
}

return 0;
}
```
You Had A Lot Of Errors, Namely In The Field Of Output also, to insert a variable into output, it's 
cout << "Hello " << name << ".";

Also, When You Have A String Variable, You can't Just compare Via The ==, You Have To Use The compare() function, like
if(str1.compare(str2) == 0) -- If Returns 0 if true, -1 if not...


----------

